# My Favorite Ob Feature Isn't Working!



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

OMG.

My husband looks at me like I'm nuts but it's true: my favorite feature of my OB is the trashcan holders that keep the can on the door and out of the way.

Yes, this is true. A .50 doohickie totally floats my boat.

But arrrgggghhhh, it doesn't hold as tight as it used to. Anyone else have this problem? Whadja do?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We don't use that trashcan. I can hold the same amount of trash in my two hands. Ours is still attached to the door, however. If you are using yours frequently and have removed it many times to discard the contents and then replace, I assume the little plastic clips that hold the can in place are worn (or the can edge has worn). If it is the can edge, you can try switching to the other side.

Randy


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Mine never did hold. We don't use it anyway.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Don't have a built in trashcan.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

What trash can?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

We use ours. In the 5'er it is a fairly big can but it doesn't fit just right. Mine has three clips, two to clip on the edge and one to hold can on. They do move around, so you might have to tighten them up and move them around to hold the can on. If they are worn out, you can probly get them from the dealer cheep.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Never used it. It was too small. I have my wine cork and beer pop top on the hooks instead. I got a small oval step can that I put behind the dinette. It holds more.
Darlene


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

outtatown said:


> OMG.
> 
> My husband looks at me like I'm nuts but it's true: my favorite feature of my OB is the trashcan holders that keep the can on the door and out of the way.
> 
> ...


I with you, I love that small trash can & ideal placement. It forces you to take the trash out of the trailer more frequently, plus it is the perfect fit for the plastic grocery shopping bags









Sorry mine's to too new to have the same problem, but I would think you could replace those plastic thingys from hardware stores or places like Wal-mart or Target?









Tami


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

We placed that little waste basket down on the side of the toilet. Fits perfectly at an angle. We now just open the cabinet door uner the sink and throw trash directly in there . . . . . . . . . . . . .

oh . . . . . . wait a minute,

the kids do that at home. I forgot. Seems they don't know what that *big container with the tie-wrap trash bag in it is for!!!!!*

I can't wait until they get their own apartment! I'm going over, throwing trash under the sink and using up all the hot water in the morning.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Mine works well but funny story here. We removed the can on our first trip to empty it and left it out. There's two clips on the bottom and one on top. The top clip got moved upward and would hit the shelf under the sink. We went crazy trying to figure out why our cabinet wouldn't shut all of a sudden. It took my kid to figure it out.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

You know what I use that little trash can for? To store Walmart bags in, that I hang from the cabinet knobs to put my trash in!! That's about all it's big enough for.
Darlene action


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We use ours to store bags as well. We purchased a foot operator garbage can.

Thor


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

I haven't had that problem yet either. I understand how you feel though. We use our trash can all the time. Ours is a decent size, to me it holds a good bit of trash. When traveling I use it to carry cleaning products in so they do not fall over and spill or break. If they do leak, they are where they belong...in the trash can.

Linda


----------



## hiker128 (Sep 1, 2005)

gone campin said:


> I haven't had that problem yet either. I understand how you feel though. We use our trash can all the time. Ours is a decent size, to me it holds a good bit of trash. When traveling I use it to carry cleaning products in so they do not fall over and spill or break. If they do leak, they are where they belong...in the trash can.
> 
> Linda
> 
> ...


We use the trash can which came install, yep it's small but it makes you take the trash out (NO ODORS). Also we like it being out of sight. The clips are the same ones used to install the wire closet shelving now being installed in new home construction. You can easily find replacements at Lowes, Home Depot, etc.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

This trash can was ~$8 at Lowes and fits perfect!!!


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

I wonder if those of you who mentioned that the trash can is too small have the same size I have...ours is about 2.5 feet tall and holds quite a bit (certainly a full day of trash). I use the bags with the yellow ties and empty it every night after dinner clean up. I just love the placement of it. I don't trip over it, don't have to look at it etc. I wonder if they're bigger in the fivers...of course, I probably just can't imagine not everyone loving this feature the way I do!!!

When we first got our fiver our camping friends, of course, wanted a grand tour...so during first trips out I always showed them all the neat gizmos and gadgets, storage etc. I never understood the confused look on their faces when I finally showed them (usually the last subject of my tour) the handy dandy trash can. They're looking at me like, 'is she nuts? She's in this gorgeous fifith wheel with almost every amenity offered and she's excited about the .50 cent trashcan holders?" Tee hee.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

outtatown said:


> I wonder if those of you who mentioned that the trash can is too small have the same size I have...ours is about 2.5 feet tall and holds quite a bit (certainly a full day of trash). I use the bags with the yellow ties and empty it every night after dinner clean up. I just love the placement of it. I don't trip over it, don't have to look at it etc. I wonder if they're bigger in the fivers...of course, I probably just can't imagine not everyone loving this feature the way I do!!!
> 
> When we first got our fiver our camping friends, of course, wanted a grand tour...so during first trips out I always showed them all the neat gizmos and gadgets, storage etc. I never understood the confused look on their faces when I finally showed them (usually the last subject of my tour) the handy dandy trash can. They're looking at me like, 'is she nuts? She's in this gorgeous fifith wheel with almost every amenity offered and she's excited about the .50 cent trashcan holders?" Tee hee.
> 
> ...


Ahhh, that explains it. I have a little dinky (like a 2 quart container) waste basket.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

First item I REMOVED from the OB. That dinky thing wouldn't hold 10 paper towels, and took up valuable cabinet space.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

outtatown said:


> I wonder if those of you who mentioned that the trash can is too small have the same size I have...ours is about 2.5 feet tall and holds quite a bit (certainly a full day of trash). I use the bags with the yellow ties and empty it every night after dinner clean up. I just love the placement of it. I don't trip over it, don't have to look at it etc. I wonder if they're bigger in the fivers...of course, I probably just can't imagine not everyone loving this feature the way I do!!!
> 
> When we first got our fiver our camping friends, of course, wanted a grand tour...so during first trips out I always showed them all the neat gizmos and gadgets, storage etc. I never understood the confused look on their faces when I finally showed them (usually the last subject of my tour) the handy dandy trash can. They're looking at me like, 'is she nuts? She's in this gorgeous fifith wheel with almost every amenity offered and she's excited about the .50 cent trashcan holders?" Tee hee.
> 
> ...


now things make a BIT more sense...thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Oliver 550 (Jan 4, 2005)

We also have the 29 fbhs and we have the same problem with it staying attached to the door. We just keep it on the floor inside the same cabinet. That seems to be the best we have found but it can get wedged under the other cabinet shelf and make it hard to get out sometime though.

As far as sizing up the can, a Wal-Mart bag is way to small to be used in it to contain garbage.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

hey now


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

RizFam said:


> I with you, I love that small trash can & ideal placement. It forces you to take the trash out of the trailer more frequently, plus it is the perfect fit for the plastic grocery shopping bags


Ditto! We love it.


----------

